

Please fill this out to help us learn more about our customers. - speek
https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/getzazu.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dHBoU0Y5b0VRdGQ0WElockNjUHBmWkE6MQ#gid=0

======
speek
We'd really appreciate your feedback! Check us out at <http://getzazu.com>.
Also, if y'all stop by #startups on irc.freenode.com I'll give you an invite
code :-)

------
jessor
Please create a mailinglist and put me in it :) I have no time to test it but
would like a notice when it's publicly released. I know people who would glady
pay for this.

------
udfalkso
You forgot to ask if I have a smart phone or not.

